# Good website for Halloween costume?



## brittdelano (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking for some costumes...


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 23, 2008)

3wishes.com is great for sexy costumes!


----------



## vetters77 (Sep 23, 2008)

pinupgirlclothing is great!


----------



## fatal attraction (Sep 26, 2008)

Yandy.com

That's where I ordered mine.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 26, 2008)

buycostumes.com


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 27, 2008)

trashy.com
they have the HOTTEST costumes...
but they're also crazy (I'm talkin 200+) expensive!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 29, 2008)

Moon Costumes - Halloween Costumes, Cosplay & More


----------



## pinkstar (Sep 29, 2008)

I back Trashy!
I love them!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 30, 2008)

Last year either QVC or HSN (I get the two mixed up) had a great selection.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 1, 2008)

High Heels, Sexy Shoes, Sexy Halloween Costumes, Sexy Lingerie, Sexy Costumes by Pierre Silber

I've gotten my coustumes at Pierre Silber for many years now.


----------

